# Wearing a Fursuit in public other than Cons.



## stinkyskunk85 (Aug 18, 2018)

Has or does anyone enjoy wearing their fursuit out in public other than conventions? Thoughts and if you do, your feelings?

I enjoy it in my own home but would love to wear it all the time.


----------



## Joni (Aug 18, 2018)

stinkyskunk85 said:


> would love to wear it all the time.


All the time can't be very good. Otherwise, it would be realistic when I look at your sona :V


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 18, 2018)

I do not own a fursuit, but I do know a lot of people take them out in public. I've seen people in fursuits around Orlando a few times.

Which, it's hilarious if there's only ONE person in a fursuit, and people don't know what furries are. I've gotten to see people try to figure out what team the "mascot" is for.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 10, 2021)

Thus far, I've only been able to wear mine out into my yard, a quick jaunt around my street, and to a park, so really need Covid to end so I can wear it again, its been 50 weeks since!

Don't really have a handler either, so I've got my troubles!


----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 11, 2021)

I mean, I used to wear mine a lot with another furry friend at a park after school (with no handlers too, not safe!), but other than that not much. I did go on a hike in my suit once to get some pictures! Once I get a suit I actually like (my current personal suit was my first ever time sewing anything and was also my first suit in 2 years, so he looks a little rough) I'll be super excited to take him out in public to get pictures! Maybe even hire a professional photographer and go to the city..


----------



## Troj (Jul 8, 2021)

I love to wear mine during holidays, at festivals and public events, at raves and dances, and at parties or gatherings where people have indicated it'd be acceptable or welcome.

I'm cautious if an event or space is private or on private property, or if there's a higher-than-average chance that the space owners or event organizers will get twitchy or upset about me "stealing" their profit, "pretending" to represent them, or otherwise having a nefarious purpose.


----------

